#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Iniciante

## Kolvembeck

Amigos boa tarde. Sou técnico, sei apenas o básico do básico sobre o assunto. Queria MT um tutorial se possível.

Energia de saída: Quanto maior a energia de saída melhor o sinal? O padrão é sempre 20?

Ruído de fundo: O que significa? Quando está bom?

CCQ: Como melhorar? Qual a porcentagem correta?

TX/RX: Qual é o ideal? O dá minha casa está variando de 26/144.444 para 52/144.444. Como melhorar?

Meu sinal está -62dbm com ruído de fundo -99dbm.

Obrigado pela atenção amigos!

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Kolvembeck

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App


Eu amo quem tira foto do monitor.... Me lembra a piada da loira que passou corretivo liquido no texto do Word....

----------


## Kolvembeck

Legal amigo

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dalexandre

Bom dia caríssimo,

Para se ter melhor qualidade precisas ter CCQ muito próximo de 100% ou seja no mínimo 97%,
SNR no mínimo 30db e no máximo 45 à 50db (calculo de SNR é: Intensidade do sinal - Noise Floor), quanto ao CH0 e CH1 dever diferenças no máximo -2 a -3dbm de diferença.

----------


## Kolvembeck

Amigo obrigado pela dica!

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## pedrohafe

Bom dia colega. Infelizmente não existe (ou desconheço) um tutorial acerca do assunto, aliás... tutoriais são espécies de manuais os quais te mostram um passo a passo pra fazer algo. Na verdade o que você quer são informações, se você quiser se aprofundar mais, recomendo que procure cursos na área.

Respondendo a sua pergunta:

Energia de saída: Teoricamente sim, quanto mais potência, melhor o seu sinal, porém é sabido que para modulações maiores de tráfego, o rádio não pode emitir tanta potência por causa da distorção que o ruído pode trazer. Então para cada caso existe uma potência ideal diferente, não existe receita de bolo no que diz respeito a isso. Por exemplo, num ponto a ponto de Airgrid pra você obter a modulação com maior capacidade de tráfego, a potência configurada deve ser de 19dbm, acima disso é para modulações menores em enlaces maiores. Resumindo: a potência ideal varia de cenário para cenário.

Ruído de fundo: Esta informação é autoexplicativa, ela indica o ruído de fundo que o rádio está recebendo, quanto menor o ruído de fundo, menos interferência de outros "sons" o rádio está sofrendo. Um ruído de fundo de -110db é melhor do que um ruído de -100db por exemplo. Quanto maior o ruído de fundo, melhor o sinal do seu rádio deve ser a fim da conexão entre o ponto de acesso e a estação terem mais nitidez e consequentemente a estabilidade e performance desejada.

CCQ: Esta é uma das métricas mais interessantes ao meu ver, a sigla significa Client Connection Quality e está diretamente associada a qualidade da conexão do cliente. A porcentagem ideal seria de 100%, a qual indica que você tem a banda passante total do seu data rate ou MCS e que não está havendo retransmissão de dados. Quando seu CCQ indica 99%, isso significa que 1% do que está sendo trasmitido ou recebido precisa ser retransmitido a fim dos dados chegarem até onde precisa, se o CCQ estiver em 90% isso indica que 10% do que está sendo transmitido ou recebido precisa ser reenviado, resumindo, quanto menor o CCQ, pior tende a ser sua conexão. O CCQ é afetado por problemas físicos, obstrução de visada, alinhamento ruim, interferência, por isso para garantir um bom CCQ é interessante que os rádios sejam instalados num cenário com a visada mais limpa possível e que o alinhamento seja trabalhado.

TX/RX: TX é o que o rádio transmite e RX é o que o rádio recebe, somente isso. O que você está perguntando é a respeito da modulação do seu TX/RX. No rádio da sua casa, a modulação da taxa de transmissão está variando muito, o que indica que ela precisa abaixar para melhorar a qualidade da conexão, quanto menor a modulação utilizada, mais sensibilidade de sinal e mais qualidade a conexão tem, porém obtém se um throughput menor. Quanto maior a modulação utilizada, menos sensibilidade o rádio tem, a conexão tende a ter menos qualidade se não houver o mínimo de sinal para essa modulação, porém se obtem um throughput maior (desde que o CCQ esteja decente nessa modulação). Para melhorar é preciso trabalhar o alinhamento, fugir das obstruções entre os rádios e utilizar um canal limpo.

Sinal de -62 com ruído de -99 está razoável, sua relação sinal ruído é de 37 Db, margem suficiente para seu rádio ter esse RX de 144.444Mbps. Mas a diferença da taxa de transmissão do seu TX para o RX está muito grande, então confira o alinhamento, sinal do TX e o canal.




> Amigos boa tarde. Sou técnico, sei apenas o básico do básico sobre o assunto. Queria MT um tutorial se possível.
> 
> Energia de saída: Quanto maior a energia de saída melhor o sinal? O padrão é sempre 20?
> 
> Ruído de fundo: O que significa? Quando está bom?
> 
> CCQ: Como melhorar? Qual a porcentagem correta?
> 
> TX/RX: Qual é o ideal? O dá minha casa está variando de 26/144.444 para 52/144.444. Como melhorar?
> ...

----------


## Kolvembeck

> Bom dia colega. Infelizmente não existe (ou desconheço) um tutorial acerca do assunto, aliás... tutoriais são espécies de manuais os quais te mostram um passo a passo pra fazer algo. Na verdade o que você quer são informações, se você quiser se aprofundar mais, recomendo que procure cursos na área.
> 
> Respondendo a sua pergunta:
> 
> Energia de saída: Teoricamente sim, quanto mais potência, melhor o seu sinal, porém é sabido que para modulações maiores de tráfego, o rádio não pode emitir tanta potência por causa da distorção que o ruído pode trazer. Então para cada caso existe uma potência ideal diferente, não existe receita de bolo no que diz respeito a isso. Por exemplo, num ponto a ponto de Airgrid pra você obter a modulação com maior capacidade de tráfego, a potência configurada deve ser de 19dbm, acima disso é para modulações menores em enlaces maiores. Resumindo: a potência ideal varia de cenário para cenário.
> 
> Ruído de fundo: Esta informação é autoexplicativa, ela indica o ruído de fundo que o rádio está recebendo, quanto menor o ruído de fundo, menos interferência de outros "sons" o rádio está sofrendo. Um ruído de fundo de -110db é melhor do que um ruído de -100db por exemplo. Quanto maior o ruído de fundo, melhor o sinal do seu rádio deve ser a fim da conexão entre o ponto de acesso e a estação terem mais nitidez e consequentemente a estabilidade e performance desejada.
> 
> CCQ: Esta é uma das métricas mais interessantes ao meu ver, a sigla significa Client Connection Quality e está diretamente associada a qualidade da conexão do cliente. A porcentagem ideal seria de 100%, a qual indica que você tem a banda passante total do seu data rate ou MCS e que não está havendo retransmissão de dados. Quando seu CCQ indica 99%, isso significa que 1% do que está sendo trasmitido ou recebido precisa ser retransmitido a fim dos dados chegarem até onde precisa, se o CCQ estiver em 90% isso indica que 10% do que está sendo transmitido ou recebido precisa ser reenviado, resumindo, quanto menor o CCQ, pior tende a ser sua conexão. O CCQ é afetado por problemas físicos, obstrução de visada, alinhamento ruim, interferência, por isso para garantir um bom CCQ é interessante que os rádios sejam instalados num cenário com a visada mais limpa possível e que o alinhamento seja trabalhado.
> ...


Pedrohafe, muito obrigado pela explicação! Você foi muito claro nas palavras. Tirou MTS dúvidas minhas. Um grande abraço

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------

